# fixing points for fiamma pro c bike rack



## 99823 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have recently bought a Sundance 600FB and want to fix a bike rack. The dealer and manufacturer refuse to tell me where the fixing points are and a stud finder has proved useless. Anyone out there that can help so I can save some money and fix it myself?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Presumably the dealers would find the fixing places if they sold it to you & charged for fitted it themselves? 8O


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

[quote="I have recently bought a Sundance 600FB and want to fix a bike rack. The dealer and manufacturer refuse to tell me where the fixing points are and a stud finder has proved useless. Anyone out there that can help so I can save some money and fix it myself?[/quote]

hi cybermum a big welcome to the site  Is ther any warranty with van :?:is it new! if you do it yourself you could void habitation warranty
just a thought :roll:

saruman


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, if you visit one of the larger motorhome dealers or better still go to one of the many motorhome shows, armed with a camera, tape measure and a notebook, you are bound to come across your model that already has the bike rack fixed.
hth, Nick.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi cybermum, There are no fixed points for fitting the pro c, the wall is strong enough & there are no specific fixing points. Just dont overtighten the bolts & make sure you use sealant under the rubbers,Steve


----------

